# Moving from UK to Ireland (POST BREXIT)



## aemitchell (Mar 30, 2021)

I've been struggling to find any information at all on what documentation I need to bring my pet Hedgehog to Ireland from the UK. 

I've read that a health check kind of form needs filled in and stamped by your vet (health check 5 days before travel) to enter for rabbits and rodents however after contacting the Irish government they have informed me that a hedgehog is not considered a rodent and this document wouldn't be valid for a hedgehog

I've spent the last week pulling my hair out trying to figure out what document I need to bring him into the country and the Irish border control don't even know themselves. The communication is bad with the vets over their suggesting the rodent document/health check should suffice yet the border control disagreeing with their border control vets!

So does anyone have any experience of bringing their hedgehog from the UK (or any non-eu country) into Ireland and what documentation was required? I am still waiting to hear back for any updates from the Irish government but in the mean time was wondering if anyone could share their experience.


----------



## SunnyLeslie (Apr 13, 2021)

A hedgehog cannot be a rodent, because rodents are not predators, but hedgehogs eat insects. I had no experience of transporting a hedgehog, but I believe that import documents should be drawn up as for a cat rather than a keak for a rodent.


----------

